# AFTER the wedding...



## Smile181c

What do you do with your dress?! :haha:

I've been married over a year now and my dress is just sat in it's bag in the back of my wardrobe doing...well, nothing!

I don't particularly want to ruin it with a trash the dress type photoshoot and I'm not overly keen on selling it, but other than donating it to a charity shop what else could I do? 

Must admit, I'm not handy with a sewing machine either, so changing it into something else isn't really an option either :shrug:


----------



## CountryBride

Smile181c said:


> What do you do with your dress?! :haha:
> 
> I've been married over a year now and my dress is just sat in it's bag in the back of my wardrobe doing...well, nothing!
> 
> I don't particularly want to ruin it with a trash the dress type photoshoot and I'm not overly keen on selling it, but other than donating it to a charity shop what else could I do?
> 
> Must admit, I'm not handy with a sewing machine either, so changing it into something else isn't really an option either :shrug:

We will have been married 1 year 10 days before our baby girl is due. Right now the dress is hanging in my closet. I intend to keep it. Maybe rewear it for an anniversary dinner, or on a second honeymoon. (We had a casual wedding, it's a simple white lace overlay dress.) Of course my little girl will have the option of wearing it as well, if she wishes to go the country casual route as well.


----------



## Geebug x

Random from me sorry but my mum kept hers - 28 years old now and we are having it made into a Christening gown for any future grandchildren xxx


----------



## Smile181c

Yeah I still have mine. Now I'm having a little girl I really don't want to get rid of it in case she wants it for something lol I don't think she'll want to wear it but I can maybe get some kind of keepsake made for her for whenever she does get married etc!


----------



## AP

Mines is on the back of a door too :( I am seriously considering donating it to a charity who would do this https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...e-special-garments-babies-pass-away-soon.html


----------



## Smile181c

That's such a sweet idea!!


----------



## Koifish

I still have mine just shy of 3 years married now. I had mine preserved (I don't quite understand it but it makes it not turn yellow) and they put it 8in a display box. Not sure what I can do with it but I love my dress and want to keep it. I just have it in my closet.


----------



## PitaKat

AtomicPink, that's beautiful. Love that she's had so much interest, so many people willing to donate. 

I gave my first wedding dress away to Goodwill after I got divorced. My second wedding dress is much more casual. We were married in a courthouse. I'm keeping it and will wear it again.


----------



## Charlotteee

Have you heard of gift of a wedding? They provide weddings free of charge for terminally ill brides/grooms. Everything is donated etc and they're building up a small collection of dresses so the brides have a choice. I think it's a lovely idea. 

I've also seen a few companies that do keepsake bears made out of wedding dresses xxx


----------

